# Rocket espresso not collecting water from water tunk



## ArturG (Dec 17, 2021)

I have Rocket espresso Giotto from 2005 - water tank model/vibration pump - model with half moon pressure gauge. This machine has not been used for the last 12 years or so I turned the machine on and all appeared to be fine.I did not pull a shot Then I checked steam wand (was fine) and then hot water nozzle and it was fine and the water was coming out of it but then after that the machine wanted to collect the water from from the tank to the boiler which of course is normal But despite the noise (rather louder than I would expect knowing rockets) noting was happening. It kept making the noise and pump was working but now water was collected and the sound did not stop until I turned the machine off. Does anyone have a solution for this problem?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Possibly a blocked or seized solenoid valve.


----------

